# Plucky little Blue Tit   BEWARE BLOOD!!!!!!



## Fangman (Feb 28, 2008)

B]NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH[/B]







With one damaged leg that I posted a week or so back.   But look at the damage round the beak.




Damage looks mainly on the right side below the eye




Found minced sunflower a temptation to come down to the table.




Still manages the fat balls.




Close up of the injuries - or is it parasite damage.
It still takes seed up to a branch and attacks it there as it's usual habit, but was surprised today to see the state of it as it has been a regular visitor for the past week or so.
Unfortunately it does not look good for survival much longer.​


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh dear, so sad to see the little guy injured like that.


----------



## matt-l (Feb 28, 2008)

what happened? is it parasite damage as you said, or mabey a incident with a window?


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 28, 2008)

It could be a window incident, that was my first thought, never thought of parasites. Poor guy


----------



## EricD (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor guy! Unfortunate for this little critter. On the Photos note...Pic's definitely so injuries in great detail.


----------



## Mathias13 (Feb 28, 2008)

right when I'm eating my supper! haha...oh well..I was warned


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree, it won't last long without treatment. Infection will take over soon most likely. Birds hide there illness to the last second. Predators will search for the weakest, so they mask illness as a defense mechanism. This ones small body and hyper metabolism will only hurry its end. 

Great job capturing it's injury, as always, color and detail spot on.


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good thing you have a bird feeder, it would be difficult for this guy to find food on it's own I assume.


----------

